# Dos



## hermandh (Aug 13, 2005)

My hard disk is blanck and i'm trying to load Win98 with the startup disk in Dos mode. I get the error megs Standard mode Faulty in MS-DOS Extender. what can i do to fix this


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

This might help. From the 98 Setup.txt file;
==========================================================

Standard Mode Messages
If you get any of the following error messages, remove
any memory managers (such as EMM386.exe, QEMM, or 386Max)
from your Config.sys file, and then run Setup again.

Standard Mode: Invalid DPMI return.
Standard Mode: Fault in MS-DOS Extender.
Standard Mode: Bad Fault in MS-DOS Extender.
Standard Mode: Unknown stack in fault dispatcher.
Standard Mode: Stack Overflow.

NOTE: If you still have problems, add EMM386.EXE back
into your Config.sys file and exclude all ranges. For
example,

device=c:\windows\emm386.exe x=A000-FFFF

If you encounter these messages or if your computer stops
responding during Setup, turn on double-buffering in
SmartDrive. Several SCSI hard drives and some ESDI drives
require double-buffering.

To turn on double buffering, add the following line to
the beginning of your Config.sys file:

device=c:\windows\smartdrv.exe /double_buffer+

where "c:\windows" is the path to your Windows directory.

==========================================================
This setup.txt file is on the 98 CD here;

X:\win98\setup.txt
(where "X" is the cdrom drive)


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

When during the setup are you getting this error?

There is a MS article that also mentions this:
http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=87239

 HIMEM.SYS is unable to control the A20 line. 
 DOS=HIGH is not functioning properly (related to HIMEM.SYS control). 
 The RAM, static RAM (SRAM), single in-line memory module (SIMM), or dynamic RAM (DRAM) chips are not functioning properly. 
 You are running DR DOS. 
 The third-party memory manager is not configured correctly. 
 The EMM386.EXE NOEMS x=A000-EFFF line is missing from the Config.sys file. 
 You have an old, out-of-date ROM BIOS. 
 Your CMOS settings are incorrect. 
 Your Windows files are old or corrupted. To test this, create a new directory on the hard drive, and install Windows in that directory. 
 Your disks are corrupted. 
 Your system is infected with the Form, Forms, Noint, or Yankee Doodle virus.


----------

